

Ask HN: Where can i find a co-founder? - sagivo

I&#x27;m a talented software engineer with CTO experience in 3 startups already. I&#x27;m looking for a new challenge but have no idea yet. I&#x27;m looking for a talented co-founder (doesn&#x27;t have to be engineer) to start a new adventure. Where can i find one?
======
cblock811
Have your contact information on HN if you want to leverage this community.

Meetup has many groups around startups where you might find one.

[https://www.cofounderslab.com/](https://www.cofounderslab.com/)

If you were involved with any accelerators in your previous startups maybe
reach out to them.

------
polar8
Asking "where can I find a co-founder" is alot like asking "where can I find a
wife?". There are no shortcuts. Those who would be willing to join you at a
moment's notice are precisely the kind of people you will want to avoid.

------
rgovind
If you leave your contact details here or in your profile, someone will
contact you.

Otherwise, you can try angellist or some founder dating sites. Or you can go
to meetups. Depends on where you are located though.

------
dublinclontarf
Be as carefull choosing coofounders as choosing a spouse.

------
digisth
\- Your current company (co-workers), if any

\- Previous co-workers

\- Meetups

\- Founder dating sites

\- Old friends

\- Right here on HN

